# Tipo de nuvem



## jpmartins (17 Out 2007 às 09:14)

Bom Dia a todos,

Como ainda sou mto inexperiente e nunca tive o previlégio de falar com quem domina o assunto, aproveito agora a minha entrada para o forum para tirar algumas (muitas) dúvidas. Tenho alguma dificuldade em destinguir um cu de um cb. Tenho livros que falam do assunto, as imagens são tão destintas uma da outra que fico sem dúvidas (porque são exemplos óptimos), mas na realidade do dia a dia não é vem assim e fico sempre na dúvida. Ontém qd cheguei a casa decidi tirar uma foto para poder esclarecer convosco. Sei que os relatos de uma prima que vive na direcção que tirei a fotografia (Viseu), por volta das 18h, houve precipitação forte e granizo. Eu classficaria como cb. Qual é a vossa opinião?
Cumprimentos


Não consegui adicionar a foto  alguém me ajuda


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2007 às 11:57)

Para colocares a imagem vê este tópico de ajuda:
http://www.meteopt.com/imagens/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html

Mas mesmo sem ver, uma vez na presença de granizo, forçosamente seria um Cb. No entanto não te esquecas que tu podes ter fotografado a nuvem numa determinada fase e só mais tarde ela evoluiu para Cb a ponto de provocar granizo. O truque para distinguir determinadas fases de nuvens convectivas é observar com atenção o aspecto dos topos da nuvem. Mas depois de colocares a imagem podemos falar melhor sobre isso.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Out 2007 às 12:19)

*Aqui está a foto*

Obrigado Vince,
Realmente é fácil.
Já agora pk será que n consigo responder, só criar novos tópicos. Quando clico responder, diz que não estou autorizado.
Dento dos CB em qual subcategoria a colocaria (calvus,etc.). Sim neste eu sei de um relato, mas se não ficava com a dúvida.


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2007 às 14:15)

Excelente foto.

Quanto a mim  um Cumulonimbus Capillatus Incus com os Cirrus a dar a aparência de Bigorna, embora não há muito. Pouca tempo antes ainda deveria ser um Calvus.
Para além do Cb, do lado de cá, há vários Cumulus Congestus.


----------

